# Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.



## Kipix (28 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,

J'essaye d'installer windows sur mac avec bootcamp seulement quand je le lance ce message s'affiche : «*Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant. *Le disque doit comporter au moins 42 Go d’espace libre. ». Comment faire ?

Merci de votre retour.


----------



## edenpulse (28 Avril 2021)

Faire de la place et avoir au moins 42go d’espace libre?


----------



## Kipix (28 Avril 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Faire de la place et avoir au moins 42go d’espace libre?


Ah oui désolé je n'ai pas précisé mai j'ai 50 go de libres


----------



## Kipix (30 Avril 2021)

une aide ?


----------



## izel mor (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Nous ne connaissons pas ton OS ni la distribution d Eton disque?
Utilises tu Time Machine ?
Peux tu passer dans le Terminal (Applications > Utilitaires > Terminal 

```
diskutil list
```
Qui donnera la distribution de ton disque . 
Pour poster le retour de la commande, tu copies la totalité du texte par CMD + C, puis tu reviens sur le forum où tu sélectionnes le 16 éme bouton à partir de la gauche en haut du message de réponse (3 points verticaux). 
Dans son sous menu, tu cliques sur </> (soit le bloc de code) où tu colles le résultat de commande (CMD + V). 
Tu valides le bloc.


----------



## Kipix (30 Avril 2021)

Bonjour, voici ce qu'il me donne :


```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            187.7 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 47.8 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                510.3 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4
```

Non je n'utilise pas time machine


----------



## izel mor (30 Avril 2021)

Tu peux vérifier là volume

```
diskutil VerifyVolume disk1
```


----------



## Kipix (1 Mai 2021)

Voici :


```
Started file system verification on disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the space manager free queue trees
Checking the object map
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Macintosh HD was formatted by hfs_convert (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Preboot was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume Recovery was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking volume
Checking the APFS volume superblock
The volume VM was formatted by newfs_apfs (748.21.6) and last modified by apfs_kext (945.275.7)
Checking the object map
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the snapshot metadata
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the fsroot tree
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Finished file system verification on disk1
```


----------



## izel mor (1 Mai 2021)

Bonjour, 
RAS. Tout est correct, pas de snapshot résiduel.
Tu est effectivement très juste, Il te reste 60 Go au maximum. Si tu affectes 45 Go à Windows, ton volume Mac va se retrouver à l'agonie sachant qu'il faut au minimum 10% de libre (une vingtaine de Go). 
Tu peux toujours créer une partition de 45 Go pour voir si ton disque l'accepte. Si ça marche, il faudra que tu la supprimes avant de retenter l'installation. Mais je pense que ce n'est pas viable, tu es déjà à saturation, il faut que tu arrives à diminuer l'occupation de ton volume Macintosh HD à 150 Go au lieu des 187,7 actuelles. 
Peux tu sauvegarder des dossiers non actifs au quotidien sur un autre support?


----------



## Kipix (1 Mai 2021)

Non malheureusement je ne peux pas et ce qui m'énerve c'est que le système me prend 135 Go. Il y a moyen de le réduire ?


----------



## izel mor (1 Mai 2021)

Il est possible de vérifier soit par le terminal mais il faut désactiver le SIP soit par un utilitaire comme omniDiskSweeper. Attention a choisir la version adaptée à l'OS et de bien lire la procédure.


----------



## Kipix (1 Mai 2021)

Merci beaucoup


----------

